# GIANT boulder se.



## 89rodknocker (Jun 28, 2012)

I just picked up a boulder se. it has specialized grips maxis 26x2.35 tires and a fore seat. I want to upgrade this bike what upgrades would be good for this bike. I have pics but not sure how to post them.

Or should i just pick up a better starter bike i know a guy who has a khs frs-1500 for sale.

Hees pics of the bike maybe some of u guys or gals can tell me what i got here. I can't seem to find a year also.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, this is the internet. If you can spend more money on something, that is obviously the best choice. So buy the other bike too. Insert smiley here --- 

Seriously, the Giant may be just what you need. Where do you plan to ride it?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

fork? shifters? pedals? brakes? lol.. i dunno ride it and see where it fails you, and then fix that.


----------



## 89rodknocker (Jun 28, 2012)

Just local trails went to del valle and did ok for my first time on some serious stuff but would like disc brakes atleast. Just dont know where to start.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't throw money at anything for now. Just ride the bike for a few weeks. It's helpful to get the fit dialed in. Here's an article I like.

How to Fit a Bicycle

Be a little more conservative about the handlebar position (put them higher and closer, to begin with.) And, some mountain bikers like to leave their saddle about a 1/2" lower than the optimum power position, so you can try that too if you like.

Upgrading entry-level bikes is a bit of a trap. If you're having fun with the bike and you can afford a mid-range bike, do that. Otherwise, start putting away some money.


----------



## 89rodknocker (Jun 28, 2012)

wow some pretty informative stuff there. Im gonna try it and see what happens.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

unless you ride in really wet or muddy conditions, rim brakes should be just fine. the amount of money you're going to spend on wheels and a brake setup, that alone will be more than the bike will ever be worth.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

bikepedia.com is a good resource for dating bicycles. The paint changes every year, so match the paint and you've got it.

You can replace literally every component on a build like that to some advantage. It's a lot more expensive than a do-over.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

Take off the reflectors and ride the giant until you break something: then replace it. While doing this save up some money , for when you out grown your giant. When you feel like you are a better rider and feel the giant is holding you back use the money that you saved up, and buy another bike. 

Ride the Giant for now......See how you like mountain biking to begin with.


----------

